# Top 10 Yeasts



## fraser_john (19/6/12)

I sat around thinking about what my top ten yeasts were and struggled to fill the list!

1. US-05
2. S-189
3. Wyeast 1272
4. Wyeast 3068
5. S-04
6. Nottingham (pushing to make list)
7.
8.
9.
10.

Cripes, creature of habit? Lack of imagination? But I find the above caters for just about everything I make, occasionally I go out and buy a 2112 or 1469PC or something, but would hardly consider it a top ten!

What are other peoples top 10's or top 5's maybe?


----------



## .DJ. (19/6/12)

I always use

English Style - 1469 or 1028
American Style - 1272 or 1332
Wheats - 3068
also dont mind Nottingham...

dont brew belgians (yet) so I can pretty much get away with the abvefo my brewing needs...


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/12)

I've boiled my list down to just a few:


Americans, wheats etc: US-05, or liquid Wyeast equivalents, either the 1056 or the All American
Stouts and Reds: Wyeast Irish Ale
UK ales: Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Bitter
For the very occasional lager I just use Wyeast Danish Lager as that's a brilliant one for Ozzy Ozzy Ozzy lagers as well, fermented warm.


----------



## tricache (19/6/12)

Good idea for a thread...give some of us "newbies" who pretty much just use packet yeast from the kits an idea what yeast is good/bad and what kind of beer it is used for


----------



## drsmurto (19/6/12)

WY 1026, 1028, 1469, 1187, 1272, 1007 for ales
WL 833 for lagers

US05 for mates

I don't brew wheat beers, belgians or deliberate infections.  

I have used others but these are the ones i go back to.


----------



## bignath (19/6/12)

due to my geographical displacement from large scale civilisation, i rarely use liquid yeasts as it has to travel a long way to get to me, and the local postal service are a useless bunch of cocks.

Therefore my rather boring list of top 5 yeasts include (not in order)

US05
Nottingham
W34/70
S189

Wyeast 1056 if i am in a beer shop that sells it and i can get it home cold....

I do also have some S04, S23, and Windsor in the fridge but haven't spent much time using them.

Pretty bloody boring actually looking at that list, but that's what minimalist options will do for you.


----------



## Rob S (19/6/12)

I love 2565. Lloyds krispy Kolsch is one of my house beers. I also use it in some wheats I've been making.


----------



## tricache (19/6/12)

Big Nath said:


> due to my geographical displacement from large scale civilisation, i rarely use liquid yeasts as it has to travel a long way to get to me, and the local postal service are a useless bunch of cocks.



I have been a freight manager for around 10 years, I totally agree and unfortunately useless cock syndrome is a requirement for Aus Post :lol:


----------



## bowie in space (19/6/12)

In the last twelve months my two favourites have been;

1098 - for UK Ales
1272 - for US and Aussie Pale Ales

I've probably only used about six yeasts in the last year, beacause I get six brews out of each one.

Others I've used recently are S-189, 1056, 2112 and 2206.

Currently have 1469 in an oatmeal stout getting bottled today.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/6/12)

I've never ventured in to the world of wet yeasts - so I'm restricted. I may do (for a weissbier, and given BribieG's West Yorkie Bitter, I might for a British beer, as I've not yet found a recipe I'm happy with) in the future.

Given that, my faves are:

US05
S189
Danstar Notto
WB06 (I can make a reasonable weiss with this).


----------



## mckenry (19/6/12)

fraser_john said:


> I sat around thinking about what my top ten yeasts were and struggled to fill the list!
> 
> 1. US-05
> 2. S-189
> ...



Funny you bring this up f_j
I was just thinking about this the other day when I looked at my (possibly too many) vials in the fridge.
What I have on hand is:

Wy 1272 - All American II - was my house fav.
Wy 1332 - Northwest - I have been using this in all beers I used to make with 1272. Very nice subtle change up.
Wy 1469 - West Yorkshire
Wy 1084 - Irish Ale, all my darks, but accidently used this in a pale ale and will do again!
Wy ???? - A German wheat I didnt get around to making last summer. Used 3068 Weihenstephan in the past, but this was just for a change, so I guess it doesnt count as a favourite.
Wy 2633 - Oktoberfest - awesome lager yeast. Prefer this over the uber popular Danish one.
Wy 3538 - Leuven Pale - Like my Belgians, but not up to the super sour ones yet.
I am about to keg my first go with WhiteLabs WLP009 - the Australian Ale and fermenter samples are really nice, so probably go on my keeper list.

So, I have 8 strains, 2 of which I consider interchangeable.


----------



## loikar (19/6/12)

California Ale V - WLP051 (Love this Yeast but it needs to be fermented low and long)
German Ale/Kolsch - WLP029
West Yorkshire Ale Yeast - 1469 (Love this one too)
American Ale II - 1272
US05


That's pretty much all I use.
Have some Nottingham in the fridge for emergency use or in the boil as nutrient.


----------



## Murcluf (19/6/12)

My top 10 in no real order as different yeasts, different styles and just rolling them off the top of my head as i go.

1. WY1469, West Yorkshire
2. WY1275, Thames Valley
3. WY2206, Bavarian Lager
4. WY2633, Octoberfest Lager Blend
5. WY1028, London Ale
5. WY1056, American Ale
6. WY1272, American Ale II
7. WY1084, Irish Ale
8. WY1388, Belgian Strong Ale
9. WY3787, Trappist High Gravity
10. WY3068, Weihenstephan Weizen


----------



## mckenry (19/6/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I've never ventured in to the world of wet yeasts -



I would never have guessed that! Seriously. Not taking the piss here. You seem fairly serious about your beers. I would have put lefty on you trying what is spruiked to be the best yeast available.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/6/12)

mckenry said:


> I would never have guessed that! Seriously. Not taking the piss here. You seem fairly serious about your beers. I would have put lefty on you trying what is spruiked to be the best yeast available.



No offense taken  

It's interesting - I was talking to Ross at Craftbrewer/Bacchus - a number of his beers are brewed with Dry Yeasts - some of them award winning as both an amateur and a professional.

TBH - I probably am restricting my brewing due to this - by sticking to styles where these yeasts work. And I will venture in - especially 3068 for a Weiss, Saison yeast I'm going to be doing in summer, 1469 in future.

It's possible being a cheapskate, lazy and I brew the best APA I've ever tasted with US05, which is 1056 at any rate - rehydrated, it takes off and does a great job. It's my house brew, and what my freezer is full of hops to make.

I suppose, it is a matter of knowing that dry yeast isn't necessarily 2nd rate, but don't expect a California Common made with US05 to be right at the same time.

This thread is a great newbie thread, as well.


----------



## Nick JD (19/6/12)

My favourite yeasts are dry yeasts because they are easy to use. As long as they're handled well, they still have a decent cell count.

Even babied Wyeast needs starters unless you get one that's a week or two old, and that's not always doable. Pity the price doesn't go down with the cell count.

But when it comes to accurate clones of commercial beers you can't go past the liquids. My usuals suspects are 2001, 3787 and 1214 because I like making Urquell, Leffe and Chimay.

My standard "green bottle" euro lagers use s189 noble hops and Wey Pils and all my American ales use US05 because it's bulletproof and doesn't steal hops or smother them in esters. 

Summers are 3724 Saisons ambient. I've used at least another ten strains but I don't uese them anymore - the hefe strains I've gone off - prefer belgians now.


----------



## loikar (19/6/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> TBH - I probably am restricting my brewing due to this - by sticking to styles where these yeasts work.




it's the perfect opportunity to take a beer you know well and change one thing to see the effects.
in this case; yeast

I don't think you'll be disappointed. 
For your APA, try WY1272 or WLP001 and compare the 3


----------



## DJR (19/6/12)

Nothing wrong with dry yeast nowadays. 

But stuff I go back to:

1. US05 dry
2. Nottingham dry
3. WY3787 High Gravity
4. WLP029
5. WY2575
6. WLP833

I have tried WY1056 over US05 and really for double the price there is not enough difference to it. There is always a US05 pack in my fridge. Nottingham i use for Alts and the like, all my Belgians get 3787 as i like the profile, WLP029 is a good fermenter that drops well (for a Kolsch) and WLP833 is a go-to lager yeast that does well in pretty much any German lager

Can't really think of the other 4


----------



## jacknohe (19/6/12)

American Ales - US-05 (Dry)

UK Bitters - Wy1469

Lagers - WLP810 - I don't think I saw anyone else list this one. Also known as San Francisco Lager yeast. This is by far the best lager yeast I have ever used. Great results every time when I ferment at 14c for 5 days and raise it to 17/18c for 2 days. Flocs quick and I never have to lager it for an extended period. Goes really well in an American Pilsner.


----------



## Smokomark (19/6/12)

1. WY1469, West Yorkshire
2. WY1187, Ringwood Ale
3. WY2124, Bohemien Lager
4. WY1272, American Ale I
5. WY1332, Northwest Ale
6. WY3068, Weihenstephan Weizen


My favourite six that i regularly brew with.
I do need to start using WY1084 Irish ale and WY2575 Kolsch in the near future.


----------



## cam89brewer (19/6/12)

mckenry said:


> I would never have guessed that! Seriously. Not taking the piss here. You seem fairly serious about your beers. I would have put lefty on you trying what is spruiked to be the best yeast available.



I think dry yeasts in some instances are better than liquid as they are a lot more versatile using us-05 as an example, it is probably at the top of my list as if you want you can make beers from a dry stout to a fake lager and is always handy to have in the fridge.


----------



## cam89brewer (19/6/12)

OH and...

1-US-05
2.T-58
3.WY1084
4.WLP-820
5.S-23
6.WB-06


----------



## Amber Fluid (19/6/12)

I haven't used many liquid yeasts but i am pretty happy with the following

WY1084
US05
Nottingham
W34/70
S-189
S-23
Coopers recultured yeast


----------



## Acasta (19/6/12)

Alot of love for WY1469, I'm wondering why people enjoy this yeast so much? I've only just started on liquids and used 1469 and 1768.


----------



## Camo1234 (19/6/12)

Big Nath said:


> due to my geographical displacement from large scale civilisation, i rarely use liquid yeasts as it has to travel a long way to get to me, and the local postal service are a useless bunch of cocks.




Could you just get a HB store to package up a few liquid yeasts in a styrofoam esky with ice packs so that they survive the trip? If you got a few at one time you could either split the packs into test tubes to kep for a number of brews or set up some slants.... I have only started using starters in the last 6-9 months and in all honesty I think I actually enjoy the starter process as much as the brewing / fermenting.... Something about having to grow the thing that will make me beer seems fun  

Camo


----------



## cam89brewer (19/6/12)

Camo1234 said:


> Could you just get a HB store to package up a few liquid yeasts in a styrofoam esky with ice packs so that they survive the trip? If you got a few at one time you could either split the packs into test tubes to kep for a number of brews or set up some slants.... I have only started using starters in the last 6-9 months and in all honesty I think I actually enjoy the starter process as much as the brewing / fermenting.... Something about having to grow the thing that will make me beer seems fun
> 
> Camo



You could also just re-use the yeast for a few generations. By splitting the next 2 in half you end up getting 5 batches out of the one smack pack, so instead of $11.00 a batch it is $2.20. (one of the biggest money savers in my brewing endeavours so far!)


----------



## petesbrew (19/6/12)

Good idea for a thread. I pretty much stick to the same if it seems to work.
In no particular order
1. Danstar Windsor
2. US-05
3. S-189
4. WLP500 Trappist
5. WLP029 Kolsch
6. WLP838 Sth German Lager 
7. Wy3068
8. WY? Brett Bruxxelensis
9. S-04
10. WLP565 Saison


----------



## bullsneck (19/6/12)

I love me a 1187 Ringwood. It's great for American ales, the esters lend themselves to the hops in APAs, and obviously English ales, where you can ferment a little higher for that classic English character.


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/12)

Big Nath said:


> due to my geographical displacement from large scale civilisation, i rarely use liquid yeasts as it has to travel a long way to get to me, and the local postal service are a useless bunch of cocks.
> 
> Therefore my rather boring list of top 5 yeasts include (not in order)
> 
> ...



Nath

Wyeasts can quite easily handle non-chilled intervals, within reason - however the magic frozen gel pack is excellent. When Proculture was still going in Perth I got a few vials send over from Gryphon with gel packs and they arrived cold in SEQ. How good is that. 

Recommend you try Melbourne or CraftBrewer suppliers and get them posted out using the Gel persuasion, you'll be home and hosed. (is there a comprehensive online SA home brew supplier by the way?)

Cheers


----------



## Lecterfan (19/6/12)

For flavour and usability:
wy1272 Am Ale II
wy1469 West Yorkshire
wy1007 German Ale
wy3711 French Saison

For flavour but I find them a bit more stubborn to use:
wy1318 London Ale III
wy1084 Irish Ale
wy1968 London ESB Ale

I also had a brief but passionate affair with both recultured coopers as well as wy2206 bavarian lager.

I am hoping to become firm friends with several more Belgian yeasts that are in the fridge. I enjoyed wy3787 but am not sure I did it any favours so will have to revisit it.

I don't endorse any dry yeast; I have tasted many great beers made with them, but I've not made any myself (although my 'great' beers can be counted on the hand of a one-armed clumsy machine operator called '3-finger McFumbles' by his friends).

edit: nothing against whitelabs, just not been at an establishment that stocks them.


----------



## [email protected] (19/6/12)

In no particular order....

Wyeast

1272 - So versatile as a house yeast
2112 - Cant go past this for a Cali common - up there for my favourite beer
1469 - Another lover of this yeast, really is a star performer, can be fermented at 16 - 17 with large pitch for lower ester development, let rise to 19 -20 after a few days to finish off and of course goes off like a rocket 18 - 22 and produces a flavoursome English bitter.
1098 - Another versatile yeast can be used for many styles, reasonable clean at lower temps.
3787 - Great for dubbel - age really well
3724 - Saison only one i have used but i quite like it.
3463 - Forbidden fruit, love the balance of phenols and esters this yeast produces.

There are many more i will no doubt give whirl in the future.

Edit: Wyeast 4766 Cider - Quite like the cider this yeast produces, although my cider experience in very minimal.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (19/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> (is there a comprehensive online SA home brew supplier by the way?)


shameless plug brewadelaide Can i have a discount now Nige?

i order from grain and grape and usually get it the next day. I've also ordered from craft brewer and get it 3 or 4 days later and the yeast works fine. 

my favourites would be

wyeast 1469
wyeast 1272
wyeast 3068
wyeast 2042
Coopers 

Strangely I really dislike US05 (cloudy and tastes funny).


----------



## Silver (19/6/12)

At this early stage of my career I am liking WLP001 California ale yeast and I'm taking a liking to US-05


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/6/12)

Wyeast 1056
Wyeast 3068



There that took up 10 spaces :lol:


----------



## np1962 (19/6/12)

mayor of mildura said:


> shameless plug brewadelaide Can i have a discount now Nige?
> 
> i order from grain and grape and usually get it the next day. I've also ordered from craft brewer and get it 3 or 4 days later and the yeast works fine.
> 
> ...



Coupon in the post MOM.
Cheers
Nige.


----------



## Josh (19/6/12)

These 6 spring to mind as favourites in my brewery.

WLP007 - Dry English Ale. Good for English style ales. Does a tops Porter and Barleywine. And a nice twist on hoppy ales.
WLP838 - Southern German Lager. Good for a bunch of lagers from Pils to Eisbock.
Wyeast 3538 - Leuven Pale Ale. Belgian style ales.
Wyeast 1007 - German Ale. Kolsch, Altbier, clean ales.
US05 - American Ale. Good all rounder. Does APAs and US IPAs as well as clean fermentation on a bunch of other ales.
Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Wheat. German wheat beers.


----------



## manticle (19/6/12)

Nick JD said:


> Even babied Wyeast needs starters unless you get one that's a week or two old, and that's not always doable. Pity the price doesn't go down with the cell count.



I disagree. Old yeast (and I mean more than 2 or 3 months) and/or high gravity beers (and I mean 1060+) will always get starters but I don't think you need a starter for a 1040 beer with a 1 month old wyeast unless you feel like it. Sometimes I have felt like it, sometimes I haven't. Need is such a restrictive word.

1099
1272
1318
1469
3711
3726
1026
1028
1388
1007

There's probably others and there's no order to that list (think there's nine there).

'Versatility' with yeast to me means minimal character and it's rare that I want minimal character from an ingredient (even US pales get a nice character from the 1272).


----------



## Fish13 (19/6/12)

i really like

1056/us-05 - the house yeast but waiting for 1272.
S-04
Premium ale yeast - (apparently S-04 but i dont belive it)
1882 - makes a really nice dark ale with target and fuggles.


----------



## 1974Alby (19/6/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> It's possible being a cheapskate, lazy and I brew the best APA I've ever tasted with US05, which is 1056 at any rate - rehydrated, it takes off and does a great job. It's my house brew, and what my freezer is full of hops to make.



Is the recipe in the database?....looking for APA some inspiration at the moment!

Edit....better include my yeasts

US05
1272
Nottingham -(I really like this as I bottle and it sticks hard to both fermenter and bottle, leaving my beer clear)
Irish Ale 1084
Coopers Pale Ale recultured


tried a few others wouldnt rush back


----------



## mahonya1 (19/6/12)

fish13 said:


> i really like
> 
> 1056/us-05 - the house yeast but waiting for 1272.
> S-04
> ...




I'm a big fan of the 1882 too. Missed out on it this time round, hopefully they'll release it again next year.


----------



## Mikedub (19/6/12)

Good thread OP

IMO
Ringwood -like a pair of warm thighs around your ears
WLP 029 - dry as Bro
WLP 004 - an ugly duck, that turns into a swan 
US-05 - the Steve Waugh of yeasts
WLP 565 - just yum
recultured Coopers yeast - a plucky little fucker

WLP 800 - haven't actually used it but anything associated with Pilsner Urquell is OK by me


----------



## DUANNE (19/6/12)

main yeasts i use are 1272 for anything american, 1968 for anything british wlp 833 for lagers and 3724 for saisons. these cover 90 percent of what i brew with other yeasts being used more as one offs matching into whatever style im trying to make at the time.


----------



## Spork (19/6/12)

I use both of them!

S-04 for my (occasional) ESB and oatmeal stout, and US-05 for everything else. (A/PA's and A/IPA's)

I did a wheat, with some wheat yeast, but was less than impressed. (but then I'm not a huge fan of wheat beers)

Might get some of that there belgian stuff and branch out one day.

I need to get out more...


----------



## Clutch (19/6/12)

Eavesdropping on Ross on Saturday, I heard that he uses wet yeast only one he has to.


----------



## donburke (19/6/12)

Mahony said:


> I'm a big fan of the 1882 too. Missed out on it this time round, hopefully they'll release it again next year.




+1 on the 1882
its a great yeast, clean, quick to finish, attenuative, reliable, ferments at low temps which is handy for ambient ferments in the cooler months, has nice subtle fruity esters and doesnt scrub out hop aroma

i'll call it my house yeast until the stash runs out


----------



## black_labb (19/6/12)

No order

Forbidden fruit- great for wits, dark strongs, dubbles, grand cru and more. Would work fine for a tripel, golden strong or belgian pale but I tend to prefer a bit more fruit from the yeast in the lighter belgian styles. (FF is not fruity). Great for a belgian IPA.

Ringwood 1187- A great yeast. I fell in love after tasting a starter to check if it was infected, nearly drank the whole starter and ignored the wort!!! Great for just about any english ales. 

west yorkshire 1469- similar to ringwood but not quite. I probably prefer ringwood but 1469 will ferment better at lower temps. If I am able to top crop I'll use 1469 fermented low for american ales. I quite like that bit of flavour in american ales instead of us05

Recultured coopers- Really good yeast to give simple ales a great flavour. I've been meaning to do a bitter with it as I expect it would turn out very well, but I always end up with 1187 or 1469 Ferment at around 16-17 if you don't want too much banana. 

s04- pretty tasteless but it clears up quickly
us-05- not much flavour, takes longer to clear than I'd like. Works ok

wb-06- Not bad for wheatbeers where you want some phenol spice. I don't brew enough wheat beers so I haven't tried an alternative.

maori 514- often used as a kit yeast. makes quite nice english ales. Tends to have a bit less attenuation compared to us05 or s04. Great for stouts or even an esb. Just get one from a brew shop as opposed to something floating around the shelves for months.


----------



## Brewman_ (19/6/12)

Here's what I use mostly.
1056 American. (All American Ales) or US05
1469 West Yorshire recently
1099 Whitbread Ale
S189 Dry lager yeast

Next to try Kolsch Wyeast 2565. Big fan of Kolsch.


----------



## bignath (19/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> Nath
> 
> Wyeasts can quite easily handle non-chilled intervals, within reason - however the magic frozen gel pack is excellent. When Proculture was still going in Perth I got a few vials send over from Gryphon with gel packs and they arrived cold in SEQ. How good is that.
> 
> ...



thanks bribie,

have used Craftbrewer before (particularly when i was getting started in AG) as i didn't know where to go, and just thought id go with one of the site sponsors - Cheers for your service Ross @ Co.

Born and raised in Adelaide, parents still live there, have a 5yo daughter with type 1 diabetes and have to come up to Adelaide fairly often. ALWAYS make sure i stop in at Beerbelly when i'm up to replenish supplies.
Have just finished my stirplate, so i do in fact plan to make the most of liquid yeasts so will definitely be trying some more out. Last time i ordered, i didn't really need anymore yeast, but wasn't sure when i would be in the big smoke again so it hasn't been a priority, but now as stocks are starting to thin out, i'll throw a couple of wet yeasts in the shopping bag next time im up.

Haven't used Nigel @ BrewAdelaide but i certainly do hear some very good things.


----------



## Fish13 (19/6/12)

Mahony said:


> I'm a big fan of the 1882 too. Missed out on it this time round, hopefully they'll release it again next year.






donburke said:


> +1 on the 1882
> its a great yeast, clean, quick to finish, attenuative, reliable, ferments at low temps which is handy for ambient ferments in the cooler months, has nice subtle fruity esters and doesnt scrub out hop aroma
> 
> i'll call it my house yeast until the stash runs out



what i dont get is why wyeast state a need for a decent diactyl rest? through none of my samples have the diactyl taste to it.


----------



## mahonya1 (20/6/12)

fish13 said:


> what i dont get is why wyeast state a need for a decent diactyl rest? through none of my samples have the diactyl taste to it.




I must admit that I have never detected diactyl in any of the beers I have brewed with 1882, however one judge did in a comp last year. So it might be there, but like me you don't notice it.


----------



## donburke (20/6/12)

Mahony said:


> I must admit that I have never detected diactyl in any of the beers I have brewed with 1882, however one judge did in a comp last year. So it might be there, but like me you don't notice it.




this yeast is all but finished within 3 days, and i gather you guys dont keg it on the 4th day, but rather leave it another week or so, which gives the yeast time to clean up


----------



## Nick JD (20/6/12)

manticle said:


> I disagree. Old yeast (and I mean more than 2 or 3 months) and/or high gravity beers (and I mean 1060+) will always get starters but I don't think you need a starter for a 1040 beer with a 1 month old wyeast unless you feel like it. Sometimes I have felt like it, sometimes I haven't. Need is such a restrictive word.



Not much of a lager brewer, eh? Need is such an important word.


----------



## mahonya1 (20/6/12)

donburke said:


> this yeast is all but finished within 3 days, and i gather you guys dont keg it on the 4th day, but rather leave it another week or so, which gives the yeast time to clean up




i'll leave it in the fermentor for at least 10days. maybe next time i'll let it sit a bit warmer for the last couple of days. it must have been only a slight hint of diacytl, none of the other 4 judges picked up on it.


----------



## kcurnow (20/6/12)

My top 3 are all wyeast
1056 - American ale
1450 - Dennys Fav 50
3724 - Belgium Saison


----------



## emnpaul (20/6/12)

I use and enjoy:

Coopers commercial strain
WLP 023 Burton Ale
WLP 011 Euro Ale
WLP 833 Bock Lager
WLP 838 Southern German Lager

I think we need a thread for yeasts that were disappointing or you wouldn't use again. WLP 002 was a bit earthy for my tastes, I like mushrooms but not in my beer. Also thought WLP 400 Belgian Wit was a bit ho hum, but again just a personal thing.


----------



## Malted (20/6/12)

mayor of mildura said:


> Strangely I really dislike US05 (cloudy and tastes funny).



What did the woman say when she went down on the clown?
'You taste funny'.


----------



## mje1980 (20/6/12)

I reckon i've tried close to 10 or maybe more UK strains between whitelabs and Wyeast. Pretty much loved all of them. Subtle differences, but that's what i like about them. I think Whitelabs Burton ale has been my fave.

US05 for anything clean and obviously US ales. 

2565 koelsh is another fave, though i only use it now and then.

Not much of a lager brewer, but i have a Wyeast Munich Lager yeast i need to use. Going to brew a Helles for that.


----------



## brentice (20/6/12)

With this being the early stage of my home brewing career I have only experimented with dry yeasts. I am yet to venture into the darker side of brewing. From my limited knowledge there is no one that stocks it in close vicinity of where I live. 
With all this gibberish I'll get right to it

1) US-05
2) Danstar Nottingham Ale yeast
3) S-04
4) S-23
5) Re-cultured coopers yeast. 

That is all


----------



## ekul (20/6/12)

US05 (although i've been using wlp090 for the ast 9 months instead)

recultured coopers

S189 for aussie lagers

Nottingham used to be my favourite, but i found it stripped a little too much flavour. Might give it another run soon though. Like how it drops so clean.


In the fridge i got some wy1099 yeast cake, some abbey ale II and some wlp009. I really need to clean the fermenters out and start playing with some other yeasts! But when i put a brew into the keg its so easy to just dump another cube on top...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/6/12)

Albainian said:


> Is the recipe in the database?....looking for APA some inspiration at the moment!
> 
> Edit....better include my yeasts
> 
> ...



APA Recipe aka GPA

@bignath - we have something else in common other than Nelson Sauvin - I have a 4 1/2 year old with type 1 diabetes.

Goomba


----------



## manticle (20/6/12)

Nick JD said:


> Not much of a lager brewer, eh? Need is such an important word.




You said wyeasts need starters (suggesting they always do). They don't always. For lagers, high grav ales or when the yeast is getting on, I would.


----------



## Stubbie (12/7/12)

Like the thread, John.

1056: A workhorse and obviously for American styles. Interestingly, can think of 5 near alternatives, always tried in a split batch with 1056 as the control, and 1056 has consistently produced my preferred version. Just my palate, I guess.
1187, 1318 & 1469: UK ales. So far pleased with 1026 but still needs to deliver before it becomes one of my faves.
3711 & 5358: Belgians so far, but expect to find a few more.
2206 & 2308: Malty lagers.

US05: For emergencies and the only one of four dry yeasts I've been satsified with.

Any dabbling in german wheats has been well and truly replaced by the belgians. 

S


----------



## tazman1967 (12/7/12)

Beer4U said:


> In no particular order....
> 
> Wyeast
> 
> ...



Same list as my fridge ???
But... I use Wyeast 2000 for Pilsners
Wyeast 2042 Danish for Aussie Mega Swill
Wyeast 3068 Weihenstephan for wheaties


----------



## Dave70 (13/7/12)

Fucked if I could remember 10 of anything really. 

How's about yeast combos? 

Popular indeed with the Belgian set. That should demonstrate clearly the depth one can achieve from pilsner malt, demure hop additions, sugar and yeast.
So does anybody actually customize their infection to throw desirable flavors? 
Now there's a rich tapestry for you.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (13/7/12)

Wyeast-1968 ESB

Wyeast-1272 AA

Wyeast-1469

Wyeast-3726 Farmhouse

Wyeast-3787 Trappist 

Wyeast-3068 wheinstafan weizen



I also like us05 but it just seems a bit boring these days.


----------



## stux (13/7/12)

Acasta said:


> Alot of love for WY1469, I'm wondering why people enjoy this yeast so much? I've only just started on liquids and used 1469 and 1768.



I'm loving WY1469, I find it makes a beer which tastes like how you think beer is used to have supposed to have tasted 

As for my favourites

WY1469 for Real Beer
WY1272 for Hoppy Beer
WY3068 for Banana Clove Beer (although I'm keen to try some variants)
WY2000 for Pilsners


----------



## Joel (22/7/12)

Great thread. Very inspiring.

Wyeast 1010 American Wheat. I've used it in Blonde Ales with good success and I've recently tried it in my latest Dusseldorf Altbier. My 1010 Blonde Ale is now one of my standards. I previously used 1007 German Ale for my Alts but it produces noticeable banana flavours and cloudy Alts even when fermented at 15 degrees. At first I thought it was me, but trying out 1010 proves its the yeast. The 1010 Alt isn't even out of the fementer yet and it is superior in every way to my 1007 Alts.

Edit - If I went in for Wheat beers, 1007 German Ale would be where I'd start.

Wyeast 2000 Budvar Lager. I've made a few 100% Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner malt beers and tried 2000 Budvar, 2124 Bohemian, and 2206 Bavarian strains. For my tastes the Budvar produces a better beer. BUT, it's very slow to show signs of fermentation even with a big starter, and the beers really need a good long lager to bring out their best; 8 weeks at least. I'm really keen to try the 2633 Oktoberfest blend across a range of lagers.

Tried a couple of English Ale strains, 1098 British Ale, 1318 London Ale 3 and 1968 ESB but none have been stand-outs. Haven't done any English styles for a few years but this thread has inspired me to try some again and use 1332 Northwest and 1469 West Yorkshire.

Haven't done any American styles yet, but I'll be going with 1272 American Ale 2 and US-05 when I do.


----------



## Fish13 (22/7/12)

joel try 1882 when its available lovely strain


----------



## Tilt (22/7/12)

About to get into some experimention with lagers and pseudo lagers but my faves to date: 

Nottingham for a back up "just about do anything well" Dry yeast
1318 for UK beers
1084 for Darks
3522 for Belgians
1272 for clean, hoppy beers


----------



## Fish13 (22/7/12)

tilt,

im using 1318 in an amber ale. what can i expect with that yeast? i did read you can crop it for yeast.


----------



## Weizguy (22/7/12)

1. WY1469, West Yorkshire
2. WY1187, Ringwood Ale
3. WY22206, Bavarian Lager
4. WY1272, American Ale II
5. WY3638, Bavarian Wheat
6. WY2575 - Klsch II
7. WY22278, Czech Lager
8. Flying Dog
9. WLP007 Dry English Ale (no Wyeast bias here)
10. Coopers bottle cultured 

Former faves are Pacman, W3056, Matilda Bay ale yeast. YeastLabs American ale, Unibroue bottle yeast and W1028.

Plenty of variety here. Even the occsional Irish stout with W1084
*edit- Wyeast 3655-PC Belgian Schelde Ale Yeast - yum


----------

